
Alphabet, Apple, Amazon and Facebook Are in the Crosshairs of the FTC and DOJ - myroon5
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/alphabet-apple-amazon-and-facebook-are-in-the-crosshairs-of-the-ftc-and-doj/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20086976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20086976)
which seems to have roughly the same story.

------
NutritionFacts
Society is relying on technology for every little thing. We should discuss
realistically securing tech before we continue allowing these companies to
siphon more data from us.

